
Ask HN: What systems or processes do you use to be a manager/leader? - anshuljain32
I work at a growing company, and have recently begun promoting individual contributors to managers underneath me. I&#x27;m looking for tips on how to be a more effective leader myself, and enable those underneath me to also be.<p>What are the systems, tools, or processes that you&#x27;ve either created or discovered to be an effective leader&#x2F;manager?
======
pnako
Systems, tools or processes? I talk to people. Figure out what motivates them,
what makes them tick. What they like, what they don't like, what they value.
How they work. Their strengths and their flaws. Then adjust based on that.

Few people really know how to do leadership or management anyway (including
myself), but by doing the above I think I'm doing better than most, without
having read a book or attended a MBA.

------
leed25d
What I use as a basis for leadership skills is my Army training. I am not
joking.

